# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met zorgverzekeraars in Nederland >  Ervaringen met zorgverzekeringen van De Amersfoortse

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Hier vind je ervaringen met de zorgverzekeringen van De Amersfoortse.


Bezoek de website van De Amersfoortse


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Amersfoortse.*

----------


## Ronald68

Top verzekeraar. Ok niet wat de prijs betreft mischien, maar de dekking is super. We zijn aanvullend verzekerd met de middelste variant. Brilletjes tot €200 per 2 jaar (dus bij hans ieder jaar een nieuwe). Psygologie 100% of als je er zelf één uitzoekt krijg je €1000 vergoed. Fysio 100%. Het enige waar ik me scheel aan betaal zijn medicijnen want die zitten helaas in het basispaket en kosten me dus een eigen risico

----------


## Mathilde-1

Heeft de Amersfoortse een restitutieverzekering? En krijg je zelf rekeingen of worden die door de zorgverlener rechtstreeks naar de zorgverzekeraar gestuurd?

----------


## Ronald68

De meeste rekeningen worden rechtstreeks vergoed, alleen mijn tandarts niet, voor zover ik weet. Brillen moet je uiteraard ook zelf opsturen.
Hij is volgens mij wel wat duurder ook al scheelt dat neit zo veel, maar het is het wel waard.

En nee ik heb geen aandelen  :Wink: .

----------


## Marleen

Paar jaar geleden ontzetten onbeschoft behandeld door hen aan de telefoon. Misschien is het nu goed, maar toendertijd mocht ik vooral niets zeggen. Misschien net de verkeerde persoon getroffen?

----------


## Niels

Hoezo mocht je niks zeggen? Dat staat toch nergens zwart op wit?
En het lijkt me dat het de verkeerde persoon was.. Kan natuurlijk ook een structureel probleem zijn bij de amersfoortse.. Iemand?

----------

